# Socket set Teng/ Britool / Draper expert tools?



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Not really detailing related but has anyone got any experiences of Teng tools / Britool and draper expert notably their 1/2" drive socket sets?

Got the Infernal what do you want for Chrismas question today...

I would like santa to pack me a socket set on his sledge i have had several cheaper sets over the years but i am always a bit dubious about the amount of "abuse" you can give them before the ratchet fails and you end up either gouging the car or my knuckles....

it will only be used "occasionally" on my car and a few family members motors ((*and it will not be getting lent out*))

the 3 above fit in and around the same price point if you shop about so which one would you pay your money on?

many thanks :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

for home use mate teng are not a bad tool an nor are britool draper expert have came along way to if its for work purposes id go for snap on or mac tools if you are looking at teng though they are pretty good an let me no what set as i get a good discount as my work sells them :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought the 150 pcs halfords professional set after quite a few recommendations from a few mates who have had there's for many years.They come with a lifetime guarantee so if something breaks just take it back to your local halfords for a replacement..

If you keep an eye on there website they sometimes sell it for £99 instead of the £150 that it normally costs..


HTH


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

wedgie said:


> I bought the 150 pcs halfords professional set after quite a few recommendations from a few mates who have had there's for many years.They come with a lifetime guarantee so if something breaks just take it back to your local halfords for a replacement..
> 
> If you keep an eye on there website they sometimes sell it for £99 instead of the £150 that it normally costs..
> 
> HTH


good point there apparently made by sykes pickavant too:thumb:


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

I have the draper expert, can't really fault them for the price a cracking socket set. I admit mines are not exactly worked hard but they have never let me down so far.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

wedgie said:


> I bought the 150 pcs halfords professional set after quite a few recommendations from a few mates who have had there's for many years.They come with a lifetime guarantee so if something breaks just take it back to your local halfords for a replacement..
> 
> If you keep an eye on there website they sometimes sell it for £99 instead of the £150 that it normally costs..
> 
> HTH


hard to beat for the money^^^ :thumb: i have had one and is still complete and in the same plastic case it comes in and thats over 9 years now better to look after your tools


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

I have the halfords set, very good. Draper expert is also good, readily available on eBay.

Not comparable to the likes of snap-on though admittedly...


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

i have a halfords toolkit that is over 20 years old and still going ive now used to completly rebuild 3 different cars and have only had to replace one socket due to me crushing it. i can quite happily vouch for there usage.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

If you want the best tools the Snap On is the way to go. For general home use, Britool and Teng are more than up to the job. 
I was a mechanic for 12 years and always used Snap On tools. Now that I'm only doing one or two cars and bikes, any new tools I get are Teng. Very impressive kit for the price. 
One thing I would suggest is to try and get a Teng socket set but get a Snap On ratchet to go with it. They're expensive but worth every penny!


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a rail of Halfords pro sockets that have seen lots of abuse over the last few years, along with Teng ratchets. Great quality and the best bit of the teng ratchets, you can get service kits to rebuild the mechanism. Ive also got a Britool swivel headed long arm ratchet that has had a scaffold tube extension added for a bit more leverage for the stubborn stuff, a priceless bit of kit, really good. I have used these as a diesel fitter for 2 years and a home mechanic for the last 6 years, so that should vouch for their quality.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Have used a Draper pro set for as long as I can remember. Only problem I have had with it was the ratchet stopped working but was my own fault for leaving the box lid open in the rain. Just fixed it with a spray of BH Ferrosol this weekend.
Had no broken sockets or anything with it even when doing the massive amounts of torque required on Audi centre hub bolts - torque + 180 degrees!


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

graeme_t said:


> One thing I would suggest is to try and get a Teng socket set but get a Snap On ratchet to go with it.


A good bit of advice there. Get a reasonably priced socket set, but supplement it with a high end ratchet from the like of Snap On or Mac (or at least plan to do so in the future), and you'll be laughing.

I need my tools to earn my living, so need ones that I can rely on day in, day out. Over the years I've built up a pretty comprehensive kit, but I can't see the point of buying 'the best' for everything. Britool, Facom & Draper all appear in my box, alongside much higher end stuff, but it all does it's job well enough. I've had a rail of Halfords Pro sockets for probably a decade now, and coupled to a selection of Snap On ratchets and breaker bars, they've never let me down.

But just one thought - do you really want/need 1/2" drive? 3/8" drive is pretty much the first choice amongst the pro's, with 1/2" only being used for heavy duty stuff like suspension jobs. Personally have a small 1/4 drive set for the fiddly stuff, a small selection of 1/2" for the big stuff, but 80% of my kit is 3/8"


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Halfords pro would get my vote for DIY use. Some fo the Teng stuff is OK, some is rubbish. Both have a lifetime guarantee - but Halfords stuff is easier to replace, just take it to the shop! Snap-on is OTT for DIY use IMO.

Good advice from Paintguy ^^^


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks chaps had a look at the Halfords sets and they seem to like to make the kit up with A/F sockets and a load of "screwdriver bits" (already have an A/F / whitworth Geodore set which was given to me by elderly gent before he died) the 1/2" ratchet on that is absolutely spot on but obviously the sockets on modern cars are not relevant (unless i round one off then manage to find one that is a tighter fit 


I already have a half decent stanley 1/4" socket set which like Chris R has befitted from a dunking in some Ferrisol tonight 

Thanks for your input chaps :thumb: 

my dad works in a hardware shop and can order me basically what ever i want at cost (providing i dont take the p155)


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

well santa has a new socket set ordered to be placed on his sled (the bearded git better not use them on christmas eve to fit his new runners










http://www.jbltools.co.uk/748272-socket-set-442-p.asp

thanks all again for your input


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

I was going to say opt for Draper, I do DIY stuff on my car and they have never let me down unlike cheaper stuff, such as halfords sockets cracking, and the draper ones actually doing the job before giving up.

As for all those who mentioned Snap-On, what do you guys think of BETA tools? From what I've been told, etc they are used by Valentino Rossi's mechanics on his MotoGP bike, they are an Italian manufacturer who are official sponsors of Yamaha and other motorsport manufacturers.

http://www.beta-tools.com/

http://beta-tools.co.uk/store/


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

i use teng tools they are very good i have used them for a long time and given them some servere abuse with no problems, and believe it or not halfords pro range are good :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I bought my first set of Britool tools in 1977 when starting out in the motor trade. I've still got them and use them. They're not as comfortable to use as snap-on but they are good tools.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

andy monty said:


> well santa has a new socket set ordered to be placed on his sled (the bearded git better not use them on christmas eve to fit his new runners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really good price for the 1/2" set.
I've used Britool quite a bit in the past and they've been top quality stuff!



HermaN said:


> As for all those who mentioned Snap-On, what do you guys think of BETA tools? From what I've been told, etc they are used by Valentino Rossi's mechanics on his MotoGP bike, they are an Italian manufacturer who are official sponsors of Yamaha and other motorsport manufacturers.


The Beta kit seems to be good stuff. From what I remember it was always very pricey, pretty much on par with Snap On in that respect.
The only Beta kit I've got at the moment is a cantilever box which is pretty good but I'm looking at possibly getting a Beta roll cab to go in my new garage


----------

